# Windows 7: Bootet ohne zweite Festplatte nicht mehr



## 3-way (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein System mit 2  sata-Festplatten
Auf der ersten lief 1 Jahr lang Vista und ich habe dann eine neue Festplatte gekauft und darauf Windows 7 installiert.
Beim booten kommt immer eine  Abfrage welches OS ich booten möchte.

Jetzt wollte ich aber die alte Festplatte mit Vista ausbauen, allerdings 
lässt sich dann Windows 7 nicht mehr booten "bootmgr fehlt". Nach dem 
Bios-Screen kommt die Meldung, dass ich einen Datenleger einlegen soll..

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen könnte?
Eine  Reparaturoption von der Win7 DVD hat "kein Problem" festgestellt. Die Win7 DVD erkennt auch nur meine beiden Festplatten, wenn ich die alte HDD mit Vista angeschlossen lasse.

Was kann ich noch tun außer alles neu aufzusetzen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2010)

Geh bei dir mal ins Bios und schau nach ob die Platte dort in der Bootreihenfolge ganz oben steht, das hört sich für mich so an als würd die garnet drinn stehen.


----------



## 3-way (13. Juni 2010)

Bei der Boot-sequency kann ich immer nur eine der beiden Festplatten auswählen, nämlich nur die, die am Sata-Port 1 auf dem Mainboard verbunden ist.

Wenn ich die HDD mit Windows 7 an den ersten anschließe, kann ich sie zwar an erste Stelle in der Bootreihenfolge setzen, allerdings startet dann mein Sytem nicht.
Ist die Festplatte mit Vista am Sata-Port 1 angeschlossen und in der Bootreihenfolge an erster Stelle, kann ich Windows 7 auswählen und es startet alles ganz normal. 
Sobald die alte Festplatte mit Vista allerdings fehlt, geht garnichts mehr!


----------



## glx (15. Juni 2010)

Der Bootmanager ist auf der Vistaplatte, daher kannst du von der anderen nicht booten. Hilft nur neuinstallieren. Vielleicht gehts auch ohne, aber da weis ich nicht wie. Man muss auf jedenfall die Partition auf der Win7-Festplatte ändern.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2010)

Nix neuinstallieren. 
7 DVD rein und reparieren lassen, sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## xaven (15. Juni 2010)

Du musst auf der Win7 HD die Master Boot Record (MBR) einrichten. 
Da müsste es auf der Installations-DVD ein Tool für geben. 

Such mal nach MBR unter Microsoft Support

/edit: Habs gefunden, versuch das mal: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392 (Sollte bei Win7 genauso funktionieren wie bei Vista)


----------

